# How long did it take you to conceive after ectopic?



## mlyn26

Hi all,

I was wondering if any of you experienced an ectopic pregnancy and lost a tube and are now pregnant. If so, how many cycles did it take until you conceived.

I had surgey for my ectopic in June 2010, had left tube removed and started ttc again in October. This is my 3rd cycle and no luck yet and was just wondering about others to give me some idea.

Thanks, and congrats and good luck to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## AP

I do not have experience of ectopic pregnancy, however, I do have two friends who both lost a tube and were pregnant again within 3 months :) and now have healthy little ones

Good luck hun! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misspink

i lost my left tube last year and have just got a bfp in our 8th month of trying. It felt like forever though so I hope you fall pg quicker!
Good luck.


----------



## Anna Purna

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:
I had an ectopic in June and was given Methotrexate, so I didn't lose a tube.
I waited 3 months before TTC again and got my :bfp: after 4 cycles of TTC. I just found out two days ago, actually! :happydance: 
The best of luck to you. Don't give up!


----------



## MUMMYALLY08

hi hun, i had my second ectopic in my right tube in july 10(1st ectopic was jan 09, treated with methotrexate, also right tube) they had to remove the tube this time, i went on the coil which was inserted during surgery, that was removed the second week in december and i got af 26th of dec, and now i am pregnant, so it happened fast for us this time, but we had decided to take it easy and not concentrate to much on the ttc as i was getting really stressed by it all, i am now 4 weeks 4 days, i have my first scan on the 7th of feb when i am 6 weeks 2 days so fingers crossed all is well and is in the correct place this time. try not to stress to much about ttc and it will happen, wish u all the luck hun, xxxxxxxxx


----------

